# Mineral block tie thing



## Flint (Sep 14, 2016)

The white plastic things at the back of mineral blocks, to attatch to the bars, is this a problem? 

When Charlie is out of her cage she sometimes go to the back of the cage and starts chewing on the wire thing tied around the bars. I'm concerned about the safety.


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

HI

I have wondered the same thing in the past and because it is a "twist tie" thing which is basically a very thin metal wire of unknown variety encased in plastic that can be chewed apart. 

I used to just make sure that the back part was kept inaccessible by the birds but I soon found that My female likes to destroy mineral blocks just because she can. Within a few hrs she can expose the wire on the In-Side of the cage and starts trying to work at the wire attached to the bars. For this reason, I decided that mineral blocks with the ties are not safe with my bird. 
I do provide a cuttle bone and have used other types of mineral perches that do not have the little wire ties, which tend to last a little while longer. 

I hope this helps some. Perhaps one of our more educated members will be along shortly with their input.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are correct to be concerned about the safety of the twisty ties.
It is best to find a mineral block that attaches to the cage in a different manner.*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I know you can also get these with a plastic attachment, that just hangs onto the cage bars. My birds never nibble on the plastic.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Therm's suggestion is a much better option! :thumbsup:*


----------

